# General International 25-114 M1 maxi lathe.



## Bart Leetch (Jul 4, 2013)

Has anyone purchased this lathe that can give a review.


----------



## Chatham PenWorks (Jul 5, 2013)

Pm HamTurns. He just posted a pic in the magnetic tool rack thread in casual conversations. I don't know if its that model number, though.


----------



## Wildman (Jul 5, 2013)

You talking about this one?
#25-114QC M1 ? "Maxi-lathe VF" 14" X 17" wood lathe (variable speed)

For the price of GI mini might want to look at Delta Mini or Jet 1221 with upgraded features.


----------



## Falcon1220 (Jul 5, 2013)

I have the General 25-200, #25-200 M1 ? "Maxi-Lathe VF+" 12" x 17 5/16" wood lathe,
It is not the same one you ask about, but I can say that I have had mine for about 5 years now. I have never had any problems and just love it.


----------



## Wildman (Jul 5, 2013)

While think 25-200 lathe so much better, would definitely look at Jet 1221 for what the General cost.  

General International 25-200M1 Variable Speed Maxi-Lathe VS + - Amazon.com

JET JWL-1221VS 12-Inch by 21-Inch Variable Speed Wood Lathe - Amazon.com

General may well have better customer service than Jet. Jet slightly newer technology and can buy a bed extension if desire one later on. Did not see a bed extension listed for the General.


----------



## Bart Leetch (Jul 5, 2013)

*Here is a little info on the GI 25-114 M1 Maxi Lathe*


Forward or reverse spindle rotation selector switch for precision workpiece sanding and polishing.
Quick lock control levers easily position tool-rest.
Stable cast-iron frame, head and tailstock to reduce chatter and vibration for smoother turning.
Maximum distance of 17” between centers.
Maximum distance of 40” between centers with optional bed extension (Item #25-116).
Quick release lever for quick belt positioning changes.
3 variable speed ranges; 250-800, 550-1700 & 1200-3600 RPM.
Digital spindle speed display.
Features positive indexing in 15° increments – total 24 indexing positions.
Heavy-duty 1” diameter tool rest post.
Spindle speed                                 250 - 3600 RPM                                                                               Swing over bed                                 14” (356 mm)                                                                               Swing over tool rest                                 10 3/4” (273 mm)                                                                               Distance between centers                                 17” (432 mm)                                                                               Spindle thread                                 1” - 8 TPI                                                                                Tailstock through hole                                 3/8” DIAMETER                                                                                               Morse taper                                 MT #2 (HEADSTOCK & TAILSTOCK)                                                                                               Self ejecting travel                                 2” (51 mm)                                                                                               Tool rest                                 6” (152 mm)                                                                                               Face plate                                 3” (76 mm)                                                                                               Indexing positions                                 24 X 15°                                                                                               Motor                                 3/4 HP, 110 V, 5 A, 1950 RPM                                                                               Weight
                                93 LBS (42.5 kg)


----------



## Falcon1220 (Jul 5, 2013)

I do not have a bed extention but it is avaolable if needed
#25-205


----------



## Wildman (Jul 7, 2013)

Bert you are asking about a model number that is no longer available specs look about same as newer model I posted earlier.  Might find more information on Canadian woodworking boards. Calling or e-mailing General only way know of to find out if parts available for older model. Some of those lathes had speed control switch problems.

Falcon thanks for information.


----------



## Holz Mechaniker (Dec 17, 2013)

Did you get it?  If not GOOD... They are Junk! I have had nothing but issues with mine.  I will say that if I had the extra scratch I would have purchased a Nova DVR XP.


----------



## mikespenturningz (Dec 17, 2013)

I didn't see reverse on the General that has the link but do in the one that has the specs posted. I would not be able to live without reverse, I use it in every single pen I make. I really like the looks of that Jet also they had a great black friday deal on them.


----------

